# Thursday 22nd September, Swinley Forest



## TXL (Sep 3, 2016)

A friend of mine runs a society meeting at Swinley Forest on Thursday 22nd September. In order to keep the day for future years, he needs to make sure we have enough people. So, we are looking for a few more folks to join us.

We can take about 20 more which would put the numbers well over the minimum Swinley would like to see.

Details are:

Bacon roll, tea & coffee on arrival (from about 7am)

Tee off 08:15 - usually a 2 tee start - need to drive out to the 10th tee

Full 3 course carvery lunch (Jacket & Tie required)

Free to play another round if you wish as there is no limit on how much golf you play.  In the past I have started on 10, pleayed 18, then done a loop of 6 or so holes before returning for a late lunch (Dinning room closes at 3pm).

Approx 5pm Prize giving with normally a short show from a comedien. The society comprises mainly show artists/comediens.

The bad news is the day is not cheap, Â£150!

Please let me know if you would like to attend.


----------



## wookie (Sep 3, 2016)

Can you put me down as a probable please Anthony - I just need to move an appointment on Monday and I should be good to go.

I would probably favour fitting in a second 18 if theres anyway of doing that


----------



## TXL (Sep 3, 2016)

wookie said:



			Can you put me down as a probable please Anthony - I just need to move an appointment on Monday and I should be good to go.

I would probably favour fitting in a second 18 if theres anyway of doing that
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon,

Last year there were several from Camberley Heath that had a second round so I am sure there will be an opportunity.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Anthony,  please put me down as a probable, I will confirm on Monday,  when I can get my holiday signed off,  but I'd love to play Swinley. 

Thanks


----------



## TXL (Sep 4, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Hi Anthony,  please put me down as a probable, I will confirm on Monday,  when I can get my holiday signed off,  but I'd love to play Swinley. 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hope you can get the time off Chris as it is a good day.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2016)

All signed off this morning, so I'm in! Cheers.


----------



## TXL (Sep 5, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			All signed off this morning, so I'm in! Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Great, will let you know any more info if/when I get it.


----------



## wookie (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm in too Anthony - looking forward to it already:thup:


----------



## TXL (Sep 6, 2016)

wookie said:



			I'm in too Anthony - looking forward to it already:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great, thanks for the update Simon.


----------



## Hooker (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Anthony,

Any more spaces available for this? I am interested thanks.


----------



## TXL (Sep 8, 2016)

Hooker said:



			Hi Anthony,

Any more spaces available for this? I am interested thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, just let me know if you wish to attend.


----------



## TXL (Sep 14, 2016)

Any one else like to play?  A couple of folks have dropped out taking the numbers below the minimum of 30 that Swinley require, so if you are interested, now is your chance.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 14, 2016)

Any other day that week and I would be a definite for this but the date clashes with the lovely Mrs S's birthday so I cannot.

I am sure it will be a lovely day - Swinley is really lovely.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm in  

Cmon boys It's Swinley Forest


----------



## IanM (Sep 14, 2016)

aaaaaaargh... two opportunities to play Swinley in a week and I am away in Cornwall!  Don't miss out folks, it's very very special!


----------



## TXL (Sep 23, 2016)

Just a quick note to thanks those folks for coming along yesterday, I trust you all enjoyed it. 

Even though I did not play very well, there was no way the course could be blamed, it was in great condition. The lunch made it difficult, but not impossible, to complete a second 18 in the afternoon  

When I hear the date for next year's event, I will post it on here so those that missed out have a chance to put the date in their diaries before it fills up.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks Anthony, a really fantastic day. Great weather, wonderful golf course, bacon roll, brilliant lunch, 36 holes of golf, and sandwiches and cakes to finish. Loved every minute of it, and will be back next year.
I think I was roughly on handicap in the pm, but like you, was rubbish in the morning. The greens speeding up helped though!


----------



## wookie (Sep 23, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Thanks Anthony, a really fantastic day. Great weather, wonderful golf course, bacon roll, brilliant lunch, 36 holes of golf, and sandwiches and cakes to finish. Loved every minute of it, and will be back next year.
		
Click to expand...

Nicely summed up Murph - says it all and thanks once again Anthony.


----------



## Hooker (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks Anthony for making this opportunity available to us, like one of the chaps said "the best Â£150 I have spent on golf".

Was a magical place to spend the day, with almost perfect weather and the course in great shape. 

Thanks to Murph and PhilTF for their excellent company, I played very average but still enjoyed the day immensely.


----------

